

Want to learn SICP? Join our Study group ##club-classroom on irc.gnu.org - emmy

Want to learn SICP ? Join our Study group in ##club-classroom on irc://irc.freenode.net
======
arithmetic
Or you can get the video leactures from here
[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

